# Extending biblical teaching into areas not explicitly addressed by Scripture



## cih1355 (Dec 31, 2007)

If one were to extend biblical teaching into areas not explicitly addressed by Scripture, how would one know if he is trying to find out something that God does not want people to know or something that is beyond the comprehension of what people can understand?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 31, 2007)

now that is fraught with potential problems - can you give a scenario?


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 31, 2007)

cih1355 said:


> If one were to extend biblical teaching into areas not explicitly addressed by Scripture, how would one know if he is trying to find out something that God does not want people to know or something that is beyond the comprehension of what people can understand?



If Scipture is silent on a issue, then one cannot extend biblical teaching into that area. So the antecedent condition that you gave can never be met.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you thinking along the line of [NASB]Deuteronomy 29:29[/NASB]?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 1, 2008)

Some things are known by direct Scriptural revealtion; other things are reached by just and necessary consequence.


----------



## cih1355 (Jan 1, 2008)

jdlongmire said:


> now that is fraught with potential problems - can you give a scenario?



An example of a scenario would be trying to come up with an idea of how God can be both one and three.


----------



## cih1355 (Jan 1, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Are you thinking along the line of [NASB]Deuteronomy 29:29[/NASB]?



Yes.


----------



## Vytautas (Jan 1, 2008)

I think what can be deduced from Scripture is equaly the Word of God as the explicit passages, since Jesus deduced 'He is not God of the dead, but of the living' from 'I am the God of Abraham, and the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob', but the first statement does not literally come from the second but the second semantically contains the first.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 1, 2008)

cih1355 said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Are you thinking along the line of [NASB]Deuteronomy 29:29[/NASB]?
> ...



Calvin on Deut. 29:29 can be found HERE.


----------

